# Basket Case Or Score?



## TickTickBOOM! (May 8, 2012)

As I am still very new to the whole collecting of timepieces, I thought this might be a cheaper alternative to procure a vintage Omega. I am by no means informed on vintage Omega watches and would like to ask you all if I have indeed made a thrifty purchase or have I unwittingly signed up for a complete basket case. Here's the only photographs I have of the watch, for the time being. Can anybody identify a model or year for this one, or offer a nugget of wisdom? Also, I am concerned about the type set used for the "geneve" logo, it looks a bit odd to me. What are your thoughts?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Assuming it is the real deal, it depends on what you paid. It will need a service to start with. Then the crystal replaced or refinished. The dial I'd leave, unless it's really bad.

When you get it, whip the back off and the number on the movement will date it for you.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Difficult to tell from that photo, but the GenÃ¨ve logo looks OK, as do the hands, batons etc - I've seen GenÃ¨ves with that look. Compare my photo for the logo. As Tim says, look at the movement number - it will have the caliber number (eg. 520 etc, underneath the Omega logo) and a serial number of 8 digits, give or take a few million. That gives you the year. There will also be a watch serial number on the inside of the case-back. That is what the Omega database uses to date the watch. Also, as the man says, depends how much you paid for it. Keep us informed on how you get on.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

depends entirely on the price you paid , its a basic geneve , my opinion (and its is mne only) is that if it actually works and you paid less than Â£50 you did ok , if the movments is shot due to water damage etc you got done.


----------



## TickTickBOOM! (May 8, 2012)

Cool guys! I did a quick currency conversion and it equates to 45GBP, so looks like I scrapped in by the skin of my teeth. As you said, it looks like a very plain base model geneve, but I bought it because it was a style and era I liked. Apparently the original movement is still inside but is seized, for one reason or the other. Hopefully it is an easy fix. I will post more pics once I have the watch in hand.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A service, new crystal and a bit of Cape Cod on the case could do wonders. If it proves mechanically sound it could be a great pick-up!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Looks ripe for restoration. Â£150-Â£200 thrown at it for a dial resto and movement service and it'll look like you developed a time-machine to buy it new!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

personally if its running i'd just leave as is atm and keep your eye on fleabay for a dial , throwing Â£150-200 at it will just result in a watch that has cost 200/250 that you will never get back if you decide to sell .

as nice as it is to try and restore everything -ive learnt over many yrs that you have to strike a balance somewhere and when the total cost exceeds whats its worth its best left alone unlesss you have to money to burn (or it has sentimental value).


----------



## TickTickBOOM! (May 8, 2012)

So, I received an unexpected early Christmas present today in the post. At first glance it was apparent that the dial needs to go, seeing as the lacquer has gone and taken most of the transfers with it. The case too is pretty beaten up - so if I do decide upon restoring the watch, it will also need to be replaced. I popped her open, rather more successfully than the previous owner whoâ€™s managed to scratch up the back plate, and it looks like the spring's had it. The serial dates it at 1969 and the last four digits have been filed down, so it's safe to say this one's hot property. Movement is a 601 calibre and aside from the unsprung spring, to me it seems to be up to the task.



















So onto the hairy business, is it equitable to restore this one or should I just toss it? I put it at around the 400 AUD mark to fix it up, to a respectable level. What's this thing currently worth and is it even worth being restored? Honesty would be highly respected. Thanks!

Trent.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Honestly - I would be more concerned about it being potentially nicked - though this may be some years ago, or perhaps even a genuine reason why 4 numbers have been removed.

As for value, personally in good condition, I would be happy to pay around the Â£200 mark for it, but on the bay, with good photos, description etc it could go for a bit more - however you'd need to explain the filed out numbers which could put folk off.

If it were mine - I'd send it to an independant watch repairer and get an estimate to get it working first off. Then look at redialling and finally at case refinishing. Does it need a new crystal or is that just the dial giving it that vaseline on glass look?!

edit - is one of the lugs bent too? I fear it might be unfeasible to sort out taking everything into consideration - unless you can do some of the work yourself.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

unfortunalty i'd say getting this fully restored would be money wasted , service with new crystal etc /redial will exceed what its worth , redials actually devalue a watch (unless its very rare) , in this case it would be pointless unless it has some sentimental value , as i said before keep an eye on fleabay for a cheap dial- then it might be worth doing.


----------



## TickTickBOOM! (May 8, 2012)

Basically, all I can see that is wrong with the movement is the uncoiled spring. Whether that is its only fault remains to be seen. I will take it to the local bloke to see what he can see, and if it turns out as I expected I'll definately give it a crack. As you said restoring the watch would probably be throwing money away, so I have set a budget of 350. Surely with all NOS parts thrown at it I would surely be able to salavage at least that much, even with the serial ground away. It all depends on the service. I'll let you know how it gets on at the watchmakers.


----------



## TickTickBOOM! (May 8, 2012)

Wow guys! I took the watch into a supposedly highly reputable watch repairer in the city for a quote and was blown away with how inadvertently rude they were. He said it would be in excess of 500 dollars to fix the movement, but wouldn't say what he would be replacing or how he came to this conclusion. The watch is not seized or "rusted", as he said. I could tell all it needs is a new hairspring. I honestly believe he thought me to be a stupid kid and an easy mark. Is this a common occurrence in the servicing community?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Crikey! A$500 is about Â£320.

Is your repairer an independent or part of an AD network? If it's the latter then yes, I'd expect them to be expensive.

I don't know whether you can find a small independent guy where you live, but it might be worth looking at Yell or whatever the equivalent business finder is.

Are you in a sizeable city, or if not what is your nearest one?

See the GenÃ¨ve Dynamic I posted? I bought that from the guy (retired Omega employee) who now looks after all my watches. He wanted Â£350, serviced and guaranteed, so I bit his hand off because I trust him and know exactly where he is, and also because similar pieces on the Internet are MUCH dearer! He told me that his income is almost exclusively in repairs, that he only buys pieces he really likes the look of to sell on, and that he doesn't want to make much of a profit from them! 

People like this are gold dust if you can find them. Good luck with the search.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

TickTickBOOM! said:


> Is this a common occurrence in the servicing community?


Unfortunately a lot of the time i think it is , i believe most jewellers watch stores no longer have instore watch repairers so have to out the work to someone else , then put there mark up on top making it ludicrously expensive.

You need to shop around and find yourself an independant repairer , easier said than done as Avo states but once you find one stick with them.

Roy the owner of this site and Steve Burrage of Ryte time are used by many on this forum and both very well respected , I don't know if it would be possible for you to send it to them ?

good luck

Andy


----------



## TickTickBOOM! (May 8, 2012)

I understand that watch repairing is a very finiky and labour intensive enterprise, but 500 dollars for a service is ludicrous! As it so happened I thought if I took it to a professional service man and cut out the middle man, I'd be able to get it fixed for practically cost. I was wrong! I honestly think he said that much just so I'd go away, as he probably only likes to services brand new Patek Philippe time pieces. But all is not lost, I have been referred to another professional whom I'm told is a real straight shooter. Trouble is he's on holidays, so I must wait.


----------

